# Post Your Accutrons!



## matt488 (Oct 10, 2007)

Hi Everyone, thought it might be interesting to see what kind of Accutrons are out there. I don't have one yet, but have been on the lookout, and seeing some pictures of yours might give me an idea of what I really want. Thanks.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Here,s a few to be going on with.


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Nice pics and some nice looking accutrons!

Just a question, are all accutrons tuning fork watches or are some quarts or even manual/automatic?

Dave


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

The old 60s/70s made Accutrons are all tuning fork, though a few years ago Bulova started sticking the name on all sorts.

This is mine. Silver Hawk refinished the case, relumed and painted the hands for me.


----------



## matt488 (Oct 10, 2007)

AlexC1981 said:


> The old 60s/70s made Accutrons are all tuning fork, though a few years ago Bulova started sticking the name on all sorts.
> 
> This is mine. Silver Hawk refinished the case, relumed and painted the hands for me.


Wow, that's really nice. I nearly won one much like this in an auction the other day, but was outbid at the last minute. What size is yours?


----------



## zenomega (Oct 15, 2010)

Yep thats a corker Alec


----------



## Zimmer (Mar 15, 2010)

My 214










By zimmerin at 2010-04-22


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

214 & 218 Bow-tie lugs










Boeing Presentation 214 with Art Deco lugs which I have the special presentation box & papers for. A plain 214 which I was going to convert to a space view, then came to my senses.

That's a lovely Accutron, by the way, Alex.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Click on my signature link. http://www.PictureTrail.com/gid13056146


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Are all those yours Bill? :jawdrop: Nice collection!



matt488 said:


> AlexC1981 said:
> 
> 
> > The old 60s/70s made Accutrons are all tuning fork, though a few years ago Bulova started sticking the name on all sorts.
> ...


Cheers. It's 38mm across, but it wears a little smaller than that due to the case shape and small dial. It's big enough for me though.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Like Bill, I'll first post a link to my website which will have some of my Accutrons: http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/make/bulova/index/index.php

And then post a few of my favourite:

*A couple of 214 Accutrons*










*The rare 218 D shape (Cal. 2182)*










*I love the UpDowns (Cal. 2182)*



















*Finally, the Deep Sea / Snorkel (Cal. 2182)*


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

I really like those with the 'tuning fork' second hands!

Like Matt488... I may have to break down and get 1 or 2. Gawd... just what I need... thanx guys!


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> Like Bill, I'll first post a link to my website which will have some of my Accutrons: http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/make/bulova/index/index.php
> 
> And then post a few of my favourite:
> 
> *A couple of 214 Accutrons*


The one one the left, Paul, is it the one people refer to as the Flying Saucer version?


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

FuriousPig said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > Like Bill, I'll first post a link to my website which will have some of my Accutrons: http://www.electric-watches.co.uk/make/bulova/index/index.php
> ...


I didn't know there was a Flying Saucer version.


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Alec - that is very different in a very good way!


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

ok here's another


----------



## matt488 (Oct 10, 2007)

The more I see, the more I want one. I missed out on another in an online auction last night. I know there aren't too many US members, but I'm wondering how much I should be expecting to pay for one in relatively good condition? I missed out on one that went for about $130, I thought that was fairly reasonable? Thanks.


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

Silver Hawk said:


> FuriousPig said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


You had me wondering if I had imagined it, but a quick check revealed several Accutrons referred to in this way. Closer inspection showed different case designs so maybe it's just a coined phrase. Your's fit's the bill though & I love it! One more to the ever increasing 'wants' list


----------



## Worzel (Jan 12, 2010)

Mr & Mrs Accutron (the latter has just had the Hawk's talons into it).


----------



## deepreddave (Jan 28, 2011)

Wonder how many of us newbies have googled accutron as a result of this post?


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

deepreddave said:


> Wonder how many of us newbies have googled accutron as a result of this post?


Well there are plenty of variations to go at. When I started, only a few years ago, I was drawn in by the Spaceview models. Never bought one though, after plenty of reading, it seemed to easy to pick up a fake.


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

My humble offering:


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

this was mine. no longer have it, went to france iirc it was just too big for me


----------



## hamiltonelectric (Feb 27, 2010)

My only Accutron:










It's also the only original Spaceview I've ever owned in 18K gold.


----------



## nissantech (Jul 20, 2010)

Here is my wife's N3 Bulova


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

To coin a phrase i like the up/downs too........although mine is not as good as SilverHawks..... :blush2:

My other is a minty Goldfilled railroad 24 hr dial, similar to whats already been posted but with date and button protrudes at 4 o'clock....


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

AlexC1981 said:


> The old 60s/70s made Accutrons are all tuning fork, though a few years ago Bulova started sticking the name on all sorts.
> 
> This is mine. Silver Hawk refinished the case, relumed and painted the hands for me.


That is REALLY nice with the black dial, what a cracker, thank you for putting the picture on, will be dreaming about it all evening now :yes:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

and..if you put a quartz crystal in front of a tuning fork you get an

ACCUQUARTZ-honest it still hummmmmmms and glides


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Just remembered i've got this one as well which i've dug out. It's poorly though and needs to go to the watch hospital


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I only have one one...

*Bulova Accutron 218,1970*










but I love it :heart:


----------



## luddite (Dec 11, 2009)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I only have one one...
> 
> *Bulova Accutron 218,1970*
> 
> ...


Me too. :heart:


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

All these lovely pics have now made me go and buy my first Accutron... pic when it arrives!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'll post a few more of mine:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


>


I need this without the roman numerals..

That D case is pretty special too...


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

Ooh, I can play!

Old photo, and not that good, but there two are mine:










The gold one was a billy bargain at Â£10, humming but without the second hand moving, a quick trip to the Brighton spa and it was a very cheap Accutron indeed


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Still looking for my 1st... I'm still an "Accutron Virgin".

This will probably be quite a large thread and should likely be, 'pinned' or 'sticky posted'.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> ... and should likely be, 'pinned' or 'sticky posted'.


:thumbsdown:

Every few years we have these "shows your hummer" type topics...here is one of many:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=39725&hl=hummer&st=0


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

No one said they had to be watches  :


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

That's a monster Paul, but how does it look on the wrist?


----------



## Dick Browne (Dec 16, 2008)

So, fess up, Mr. Hawk, how many of these have passed through your doors? I know you've handled both of mine, if you'll pardon the expression


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I only have one one...
> 
> *Bulova Accutron 218,1970*
> 
> ...


That is just stunning, I don't know why, it just is

here's my poor effort in comparison


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:


> No one said they had to be watches.........  :


..........or hummers


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

dapper said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > No one said they had to be watches.........  :
> ...


Don't get me started on these Alan. :taz:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> No one said they had to be watches  :


That is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!! :man_in_love: :man_in_love: :man_in_love:

Ahem...... keep calm..... cough... oh yes, I was just going to comment that they did pocket watches as well.......will put a pic on if anyone is interested.......


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

harryblakes7 said:


> I was just going to comment that they did pocket watches as well.......will put a pic on if anyone is interested.......


Yes please! :cool2:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

harryblakes7 said:


> That is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!! :man_in_love: :man_in_love: :man_in_love:


Want to see what's inside? A humble 214...quite surprised it can drive those large hands :shocking: .


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Ah thats interesting........ the hands must be finely balanced like they are on an Atmos clock.......

It must look great with the second hand sweeping the dial....... Is that a standard size watch back? Just wondered how tall and wide it was, just for some perspective......

Was it an advertising clock that they would have in a large Jewellers shop? Or a one off for a special customer?

It really is nice and imposing and i love the way it chamfers in from either side to the dial, and says "I am here"

Such a great find..... i bet your camped out at 5am when the clock fairs are on.....  It would look great next to an Anniversary clock........ :naughty:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

harryblakes7 said:


> Ah thats interesting........ the hands must be finely balanced like they are on an Atmos clock.......
> 
> It must look great with the second hand sweeping the dial....... Is that a standard size watch back? Just wondered how tall and wide it was, just for some perspective......
> 
> ...


Standard 214 case back that you can see.

There are quite a few Accutron clocks...this one is not that uncommon...I have two.

Won on eBay, so no camping out at 5am 

Anniversary clock? Ah yes...you have reminded me to post a couple of For Sales. :naughty:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Am looking on Ebay as i type....... I've been at clock fairs at 6am and still missed some stunning items..... :sadwalk:

Just got to get me camera and will put photo of Accutron pocket watch on... it's a 1960's one.....b/w pic

You say you have 2....... are they identical? :naughty: Perhaps you might swop one for some nice paper with pictures of the Queen on


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Here we go, first one is pocket watch, sorry for the rough picture, from an American book..... second pic is a few more Accutrons.....


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

There is currently a 14K Pocket Watch on USA ebay......

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bulova-Accutron-218D-Pocket-Watch-14K-gold-/270715099054?pt=Wristwatches&hash=item3f07e097ae


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

An Aircraft Accutron, with a "215" movement apparently.......


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

harryblakes7 said:


> An Aircraft Accutron, with a "215" movement apparently.......


Is that yours? :wub: :heart:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nope....... It could be yours "If the Price Is Right!"

I miss those old game shows........... :wink2:

have a look here on USA ebay.....It's quite nice......

http://cgi.ebay.com/Bulova-Accutron-215-Altimeter-clock-American-Airlines-/200584363782?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2eb3c27f06


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Moustachio said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I only have one one...
> ...


Mate.....IMHO any Spaceview is stunning....I'm still looking for one!


----------



## knirirr (May 5, 2008)

Here's the entirety of my Accutron collection:



















Which reminds me that I must set about getting a new battery for the first of those...


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

Silver Hawk said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Silver Hawk said:
> ...


Has he calmed down yet


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Mutley said:


> Silver Hawk said:
> 
> 
> > dapper said:
> ...


Nope :taz:


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm late to the party, but here's mine (post-Silver Hawk improvements!)... Actually now spends more time on Mrs Draygo's wrist.


----------



## Fantome (Mar 23, 2011)

Hello all, new to the forum.

Here is a wrist shot of one of my Accutrons, a Spaceview:










I have a small collection of Accutrons, and other electric/electro-mechanicals. I also collect pocket watches, vintage mechanical and automatic watches (Bulova, and a few Swiss jump-hour pieces), as well as some Russians.

I am rather keen to start collecting more electrics, particularly some f300hz-based pieces soon.


----------



## Gebo51 (May 18, 2011)

Rado Electrosonic from 1972. It has a Tungsten watchcase witch is very scratch resistable.

The movement is a ESA 9162





































Cheers

Stephan


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

Gebo51 said:


> Rado Electrosonic from 1972. It has a Tungsten watchcase witch is very scratch resistable.
> 
> The movement is a ESA 9162
> 
> ...


Not actually an Accutron... but it is a beauty!


----------

